# Kompak e8



## Petermanolis (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey guys. I have a kompak e8 professional electronic grinder. I was wondering if you know the volume loss of coffee per kg. Cause it seems we loose a lot of gr per kg when adjusting or setting and it does need lots of times to be adjusted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Petermanolis said:


> Hey guys. I have a kompak e8 professional electronic grinder. I was wondering if you know the volume loss of coffee per kg. Cause it seems we loose a lot of gr per kg when adjusting or setting and it does need lots of times to be adjusted.


Lots of times with the same coffee?

What are you basing the adjustments on?

From memory i think it's about 5 to 8 grams ....


----------



## Petermanolis (Mar 19, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lots of times with the same coffee?
> 
> What are you basing the adjustments on?
> 
> From memory i think it's about 5 to 8 grams ....


Same coffee. Its single origin cofee in grinder. We need 18grams for each cofee and it seems we onlt get around 30 cups jnstead of 55 cups which is the ultimate.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

From 1kg?

Hard to tell , you shouldn't need to adjust the grinder they much per kg. I'd look at your QC and dialling in process


----------



## Petermanolis (Mar 19, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> From 1kg?
> 
> Hard to tell , you shouldn't need to adjust the grinder they much per kg. I'd look at your QC and dialling in process


Whats qc? And dial in? Im sorry im just the owner of coffeeshop. We grind around of 6 to 8 kg on 4 machines grinders. Which afterwards we seem to loose about a quarter or a fifth from total


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Petermanolis said:


> Whats qc? And dial in? Im sorry im just the owner of coffeeshop. We grind around of 6 to 8 kg on 4 machines grinders. Which afterwards we seem to loose about a quarter or a fifth from total


Why are you having to make so many adjustment that you are losing a quarter of the coffee .

I'd suggest you are making unneeded adjustments across the day.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The e8 doesn't need a whole lot of adjustments, I th8nk your staff are tinkering too much


----------

